
Uber data breach could have affected thousands of drivers - coloneltcb
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-data-breach-20150227-story.html
======
sprkyco
This makes me so mad I was a driver for a while had had some major issues with
the company eventually souring any interest in any of the similar services
(car related or otherwise) this really get's me going as the reported time
frames put me in the "crosshairs" now.

